
Is GitHub down? - ramnique
I&#x27;m getting intermittent 500 errors, and GH Actions aren&#x27;t running - they&#x27;ve been on queue for over 2 hours.
======
a012
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/j51fr4jn24f7](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/j51fr4jn24f7)

> We are investigating reports of degraded performance for Issues, Pull
> Requests, Projects.

> Posted 28 minutes ago. Aug 05, 2020 - 06:49 UTC

------
NordicPanda
[https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/) May come handy

~~~
ramnique
They weren't reporting any issues at the time this post was submitted.

------
vc3nt
no

